# Australian terrorist is a sex offender



## The Germans are coming (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah.

The guy is currently on bail for sexualy assaulting a woman.

He is an Islamic preacher and is also the man who wrote insulting letters to the families of 8 Australian soldiers who were killed in Afghanistan.

A scumbag through and through.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 15, 2014)

He is just misunderstood.   ........


----------



## The Germans are coming (Dec 15, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> He is just misunderstood.   ........




I sincerely hope the CIA will one day grab you.

Or that a drone will end your repulsive existance.

You are filth.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 15, 2014)

Jihadist in Sydney standoff ID d as Iranian sex assault murder suspect as ordeal enters 15th hour Fox News




> Monis, who reportedly emigrated to Australia in 1996, is known in Australia for his public campaign of writing letters to the families of fallen soldiers calling them “murderers” and urging the recipients to lobby the government to withdraw from Afghanistan. Haron was charged in 2009 with using the postal service to harass in a case he fought all the way to Australia’s highest court, which *dismissed his appeal*.
> 
> Last year, he was charged in connection with the *murder of his ex-wife* in a case that is pending as Monis is free on bail. He was charged earlier this year with sexual assault of a woman who went to his office in New South Wales for "spiritual healing."



The guy is pretty damned disgusting.

Wrote hate letters to the families of Australian soldiers.

I hope he gets his just rewards.

The only good Jihadist is a dead Jihadist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 15, 2014)

It's just a work place misunderstanding.   ......


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 15, 2014)

Maybe the hostages can convince him to convert to Christianity.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 15, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> It's just a work place misunderstanding.   ......




That's prolly what good old Mo said when he fucked Aisha at her ripe age of nine.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Maybe the hostages can convince him to convert to Christianity.




A bullet between his eyes would convert him to a far less dangerous form of homo sapiens.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 15, 2014)

Maybe the store got his takeout order wrong.   ......


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 15, 2014)

Say, where IS Jammie Jake today?

Are there direct flights from SLC to Australia???


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the hostages can convince him to convert to Christianity.
> ...


Are you a homo sapienphobe?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




No, I myself am a full blooded homo sapiens. You?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 15, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Say, where IS Jammie Jake today?
> 
> Are there direct flights from SLC to Australia???



He's waiting for you to first deal with the terrorists, because we all know how big and brave you are.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 15, 2014)

End to the standoff. Apparently with injuries, including the hostage taker. Footage showed CPR being done on three people on stretchers. Also news said tweets indicated he possibly has two brothers who are busy with bombs elsewhere.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> End to the standoff. Apparently with injuries, including the hostage taker. Footage showed CPR being done on three people on stretchers. Also news said tweets indicated he possibly has two brothers who are busy with bombs elsewhere.



time for his brothers to meet their maker, the beast.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 15, 2014)

*Revealed: Gunman holding nine hostages in Sydney cafe is a self-styled Iranian sheik on bail for ex-wife's murder and compared dead war heroes to Nazis in letters to their families*

*Police claim to know identity of gunman calling himself 'The Brother' *
*He is seen wearing a religious headband unusual among Sunni militants*
*Also possessed a generic Islamic flag - not one of a known terror group*
*Police now looking to establish whether Sydney siege is 'lone wolf' attack *
*In September ISIS urged supporters to kill innocentcivilians on their own *
*Australia was singled out as a location for the so-called 'lone wolf' attacks*







Read more: Gunman holding nine hostages in Sydney cafe is a self-styled Iranian sheik on bail for ex-wife s murder and compared dead war heroes to Nazis in letters to their families Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 15, 2014)

The guy is just another confused liberal.     .....


----------



## mattes87 (Dec 16, 2014)

Well it shouldn't surprise anyone. Thanks to the bleeding heart liberal infestation of the legal fraternity, people like this walk the streets or have short sentences for heinous crimes. Hug them till they are rehabilitated right? Give them chance after chance right? Hey, the poor bastard came here from Iran back in 96, imagine the torment of living in that place, it would scar you irreparably. This must be the justification of this man's human rights to murder, rape and defile our soldiers memories. Poor guy, I feel sorry for him. Not for his wife he murdered, because he's the victim. He's not responsible for his actions. We need to speak to him and people like him their actions aren't acceptable. This guy didn't learn but maybe the rest might?


----------

